# Cost segregation engineer



## gobeach (Nov 7, 2011)

I am finally graduating in December as a Mechanical Engineer. I have my first interview coming up shortly for a cost segregation firm. I am not entirely sure what that is (still researching everything) but it definitely does not sound like a typical engineering job.

My question is: is this a good first job out of college and if anyone knows anything about cost segregation will it give me engineering experience? I am a little worried that if I go this route cost segregation will really be the only thing I am being prepared for (therefore it will be my future). Then again jobs are hard to come by right now so I cannot be picky.

If anyone has any experience in this area or has any advice for me I would appreciate it.


----------

